# Url aufruf über Proxy



## Blade230 (23. Dez 2004)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe bisher folgenden Code:

```
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;
import java.net.MalformedURLException;
import java.net.URL;
import java.util.*;

public class IPbehindaRouter {
    
    public static String getIP() {
        String line = "";
        BufferedReader in = null;
        System.setProperty( "proxySet", "true" );
        System.setProperty( "proxyHost", "??????.*****.com" );
        System.setProperty( "proxyPort", "80" );
        System.setProperty( "http.proxyUser", "?????" );
        System.setProperty( "http.proxyPassword", "*****" );
        
        
        
        int i = 0;
        try {
            URL getyouripurl = new URL( "http://dynip.code-team.de" );
            in = new BufferedReader( new InputStreamReader( getyouripurl
            .openStream() ) );
        } catch( MalformedURLException e ) {
            System.err.println( e );
        } catch( IOException e ) {
            System.err.println( e );
        }
        try {
            while( ( line = in.readLine() ) != null ) {
                if( !line.startsWith( "<h1>Your IP is " ) ) {
                    return line.substring( 15, ( line.length() - 10 ) );
                }
                i++ ;
            }
        } catch( IOException e ) {
            System.err.println( e );
        }
        return "Fehler";
    }
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        System.out.println(new IPbehindaRouter().getIP());
    }
}
```

Wenn ich den Ausführe,
erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung.

*java.io.IOException: Server returned HTTP response code: 407 for URL: http://dynip.code-team.de
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
        at IPbehindaRouter.getIP(IPbehindaRouter.java:42)
        at IPbehindaRouter.main(IPbehindaRouter.java:54)
*
Momentan komme ich nicht weiter. Hat jemand eine Idee?

Tom


----------



## Bleiglanz (23. Dez 2004)

```
System.getProperties().setProperty("http.proxySet", "true");
System.getProperties().setProperty("http.proxyHost", "hostip" );
System.getProperties().setProperty("http.proxyPort", "port" );
```
name der Properties hat sich irgendwann geändert

ausserdem: stimmt das PW? Hast du keine Liste mit den Error Codes zur Hand?

407 .... has not been authenticated on the required proxy server to access the data.


----------



## Guest (23. Dez 2004)

Hallo Bleiglanz,

das Passwort stimmt, enthält ein @, vielleicht kommt java damit nicht zurrecht.

Bin leider, ;-) , erst ab dem 03.01.05 wieder auf der Arbeit. Zuhause benutze ich keinen Proxy. Ich werde mal die "properties" Variante versuchen.

Was die Fehlermeldung bedeutet, war klar. Nur das warum nicht.

Danke für deine Antwort und ein ruhiges Fest.

Tom


----------

